# College Game Day:   Dec 5



## Bonzi

What game are you most looking forward to?
Do you see any upsets?
Which game means the MOST to you?

I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*


----------



## eagle1462010

I'M UNDECIDED!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Vasser vs Wellsley


----------



## Bonzi

I'm still upset about the Tarheels beating my Terps in basketball.... not sure I can get into football......
I'm only rooting for Clemson and Iowa cause all the others are always in there.... my Terps suck in football, now we have another lame coach.... was hoping for Mark Richt - but I have a feeling he'll be at Miami....


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
That is not even sexy.....


----------



## Bonzi

I'm 51 and my butt looks better than that!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Michigan St. over Iowa
Clemson over North Carolina
Bama over Florida
Houston over Temple
Baylor over Texas
Stanford over USC
Navy over Army
Portland St. over N. Iowa
Montana over N. Dakota St. 
Illinois St. over W. Illinois
Grambling over Alcorn St.
W. Virginia over Kansas St. 
San Diego St. over Air Force
And of course the Hilltoppers will win.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> I'm 51 and my butt looks better than that!!!



I'm calling you on that.  I will need proof.


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282


I'm hoping the exact opposite.

Would nc be in the playoffs if they beat Clemson?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and my butt looks better than that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling you on that.  I will need proof.
Click to expand...

yeah well..don't hold your breath!


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the exact opposite.
> 
> Would nc be in the playoffs if they beat Clemson?
Click to expand...

I think only if Stanford loses.....not sure!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and my butt looks better than that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling you on that.  I will need proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah well..don't hold your breath!
Click to expand...


Hey, a guy can dream.   Lol


----------



## Votto

Just a couple of thoughts.

Great job Florida for scoring more than a safety!!

Alabama, do try to keep future games a little close.  We don't need viewers turning off the TV a half time.

Clemson, great win against.......well......North Carolina.  I'm glad to see you've earned the right to get destroyed in the playoffs.

Michigan State, you just look.....................................pathetic.

Oklahoma, nice job avoiding a championship game.  It's nice being able to skip a play off game, isn't it.

Urban Meyer, how about a Rose Bowl against Stanford?  I really wanted to play USC, but I digress.


----------



## Votto

Just a couple of thoughts.

Great job Florida for scoring more than a safety!!

Alabama, do try to keep future games a little close.  We don't need viewers turning off the TV a half time.

Clemson, great win against.......well......North Carolina.  I'm glad to see you've earned the right to get destroyed in the playoffs.

Michigan State, you just look.....................................pathetic.

Oklahoma, nice job avoiding a championship game.  It's nice being able to skip a play off game, isn't it.

Urban Meyer, how about a Rose Bowl against Stanford?  I really wanted to play USC, but I digress.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bonzi said:


> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282



UNC got ripped off...


----------



## sealybobo

Votto said:


> Just a couple of thoughts.
> 
> Great job Florida for scoring more than a safety!!
> 
> Alabama, do try to keep future games a little close.  We don't need viewers turning off the TV a half time.
> 
> Clemson, great win against.......well......North Carolina.  I'm glad to see you've earned the right to get destroyed in the playoffs.
> 
> Michigan State, you just look.....................................pathetic.
> 
> Oklahoma, nice job avoiding a championship game.  It's nice being able to skip a play off game, isn't it.
> 
> Urban Meyer, how about a Rose Bowl against Stanford?  I really wanted to play USC, but I digress.


Msu just keeps on winning.


----------



## Bonzi

bear513 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
Click to expand...

 
It was very hard to not root for them... I found myself rooting for them much of the game.. I just wanted the ACC in the final four .....


----------



## Bonzi

Votto said:


> Great job Florida for scoring more than a safety!!


 
... but the 2 touchdowns were by special teams and a "garbage" TD....


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
Click to expand...

The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time. 

What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
Click to expand...


Talking the onside kick


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
Click to expand...

Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.

They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
Click to expand...


Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you most looking forward to?
> Do you see any upsets?
> Which game means the MOST to you?
> 
> I'm hoping *Clemson can hold off UNC.*
> ... and that *Iowa can hold off Michigan State*
> 
> View attachment 56281View attachment 56282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.
Click to expand...

As much as I hate Ohio state, they only have 1 loss. Msu beat them but what about the crappy team msu lost to? In that respect osu did better than msu. At least osu lost to a good team.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> 
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate Ohio state, they only have 1 loss. Msu beat them but what about the crappy team msu lost to? In that respect osu did better than msu. At least osu lost to a good team.
Click to expand...


Nebraska played all their games close, Iowa they lost to by but most their losses were by 2 and 3 points.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> 
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate Ohio state, they only have 1 loss. Msu beat them but what about the crappy team msu lost to? In that respect osu did better than msu. At least osu lost to a good team.
Click to expand...


I remember quite a few Ohio State fans screaming about how it should only be conference champions.   Well.....now it is only conference champions.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UNC got ripped off...
> 
> 
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate Ohio state, they only have 1 loss. Msu beat them but what about the crappy team msu lost to? In that respect osu did better than msu. At least osu lost to a good team.
Click to expand...


Using that narrow view, yes OSU is better.  But Ohio State did not win their conference and they played a much easier schedule.   Ohio State only played 2 teams with a record of 9 wins or more, and they lost to one of them.   MSU played 4 teams with a record of 9 wins or more.   OSU played 5 teams who lost more games than they won.  MSU played only 4 teams with a losing record.   Plus, MSU beat OSU when they played head to head.

By contrast, Alabama played 5 teams with 9 wins or more and only played 1 team who lost more than they won.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate Ohio state, they only have 1 loss. Msu beat them but what about the crappy team msu lost to? In that respect osu did better than msu. At least osu lost to a good team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using that narrow view, yes OSU is better.  But Ohio State did not win their conference and they played a much easier schedule.   Ohio State only played 2 teams with a record of 9 wins or more, and they lost to one of them.   MSU played 4 teams with a record of 9 wins or more.   OSU played 5 teams who lost more games than they won.  MSU played only 4 teams with a losing record.   Plus, MSU beat OSU when they played head to head.
> 
> By contrast, Alabama played 5 teams with 9 wins or more and only played 1 team who lost more than they won.
Click to expand...

I can't disagree however I do think they should have a playoff with the top 8 teams.  Didn't hurt MSU this year but could in the future.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs ejected Clemson's best defensive player and you were winning at that time.
> 
> What more did you want? Maybe next time they'll eject the qb too for unc. Poor unc. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking the onside kick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who msu playing? Nick saben Alabama? That's our former coach. I can't believe msu made the playoffs.
> 
> They definitely need to make the playoffs top 8 teams. Too many great teams left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we do.  I was hoping there would be more controversy over the  teams this year.  That would help push for an 8 team playoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I hate Ohio state, they only have 1 loss. Msu beat them but what about the crappy team msu lost to? In that respect osu did better than msu. At least osu lost to a good team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using that narrow view, yes OSU is better.  But Ohio State did not win their conference and they played a much easier schedule.   Ohio State only played 2 teams with a record of 9 wins or more, and they lost to one of them.   MSU played 4 teams with a record of 9 wins or more.   OSU played 5 teams who lost more games than they won.  MSU played only 4 teams with a losing record.   Plus, MSU beat OSU when they played head to head.
> 
> By contrast, Alabama played 5 teams with 9 wins or more and only played 1 team who lost more than they won.
Click to expand...

Actually I look at the 5-8 teams and I don't think they deserve to be in the playoffs.  They all have 2 loses except Iowa and Ohio state, and MSU beat both of them so probably leaving it at 4 might be ok.


----------

